# VPS Avenger - just got more powerful with a new feature added this week (video)...



## Bansaw (Oct 27, 2018)

The new "chord arpeggiator" just got added this week.
You can trigger a whole sequence of chords with just one key on your midi keyboard.
Here's a short video example:


----------



## charlieclouser (Oct 27, 2018)

VPS Avenger is one of my guilty pleasures. Capable of some really aggressive sounds, and can both sit in the mix or cut through like hell. Don't sleep on Avenger.


----------

